# wild camping in norway



## flying squirrel (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi there

I'm new to this site but been a keen wilder camper for a good while.  I'm off to norway this summer, having spent a bit of time there last year and was wondering if anyone knew of any good wild camping spots (especially round stavanger and further up near alesund, as I've spent time around Bergen and Hardangerviger)?  Thanks a lot,
Will.


----------



## Belgian (Apr 10, 2010)

flying squirrel said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm new to this site but been a keen wilder camper for a good while.  I'm off to norway this summer, having spent a bit of time there last year and was wondering if anyone knew of any good wild camping spots (especially round stavanger and further up near alesund, as I've spent time around Bergen and Hardangerviger)?  Thanks a lot,
> Will.


Hi, If you could have a few days patience, you'll be served  .I planned to post my lists of wilding places in Norway anyhow sometime. 
Till then
Leo


----------



## Belgian (Apr 10, 2010)

*Norway: Sogn & Fjordane*

Here we go,
I've not yet found the time to translate some from Dutch > English. Maybe this will help:
'kerk' = church
'haven' = harbour
'achter' = behind
'klein(e)' = small
'zee' = sea
Yours, 
Leo

NORWAY    

SOGN & FJORDANE           

_Coordinates : Cappelen Bilatlas
P	parking
R	Picnic Area, (Rastplats )
C	Camping
QS 	Quick Stop camping
M	MH-site + S
S	Services
W	wild
w	water_
ÅHEIM (Stad) (15BO7) V61
● P W V61 x V618
AMLA(Sognefjord) (12BS14)>V5
● P Amla > ferje 
ÅRVIK (Stad) (15BO5)
● kleine R >zee
ASKVOLL  (11BR5) V609
● P haven wc,w ,snack,shop Kro, N 61.20.862 - E 5.04.110
AURLAND (12BT13 E16
● P ferry , N 60 32 24, E 7 6 36
AURLANDSVANGEN V50 (12BT13)
● kleine P haven
● M > haven
BAKKA (12BT12)
● P kerk
BALESTRAND (Sognefjord) (11BS11) V13
● S in C ”Sjøtun Camping”
BØ (Sognefjord) (11BS6) V57
● kleine P kerk
BØYABREEN (11BR11)
● R Bøyabreen gletsjer, wc
BORGUND (12BS16) E16 
● C ”Borgund Hyttesenter” 100NOK/n
● P kerk (nacht?)
● P tourist info
BOTNANE (15BQ5)
● P haven
BREMANGER (15BP6)
● W Grotlestranden, N 61 50 32.6, E 4 54 3.7
BREKKE (Sognefjord) (11BS6)
● P kerk,  gehucht Hjartholm
BRIKSDAL (15BQ12)
● P Briksdalbreen (gletsjer) 50NOK/n, N 61 39 53.6, E 6 48 57.7
● S in C  ”Olden Camping” 140NOK/n
● C ”Melkevoll Bretun****” V724 , 25/5>15/9
● S in C ”Gryta Camping ***” V724, 100NOK/n, 15/5>1/10
BYRKJELO (15BQ11) E39
● C "Byrkjelo Camping***” E39, 20/5>1/9
● P achter tourist info
DALE (Dalefjorden)  (11BR6) V610
● P ><politi , shop
● P >< kerk
● P haven, wc, w, snack
DEVDAL (Nordfjord) (15BD7) V15
● 2 R W 
DINGJA  (11BS5)
● P haven, wc, w snack, shop
EIKEFJORD (15BQ6) V5
● M “Havnen Fjord Camp”
● P Torget (markt) 
● P >< kerk
EIVINDVIK  (11BT5)
● P haven, wc, w snack, shop
ESEBOTN(Sognefjord) (11BS10) V13
● C ”Esefjorden Camping” 95NOK/n
FLÅM (12BT13) E16
● P haven (eind Sognefjord) (niet nacht)
● P achter station (druk!)
● P Flåm skole
● C ”Camping Flåm” 1/4>30/9 195NOK/n
FLORØ (15BQ5) V5
● S Statoil Fylkesbaatane, Strandavegen
● P > Lidl 
● P haven Florevika, wc, w, shop, snack
FØRDE (11BR8) E39,V5
● P Båtclubb , w
● P shopping center
● S in C ”Førde Gjestehus & Camping”
FORTUN (12BR15) V55
● P kerk 
FOSNES (16BP13) V15
● P Strynsvatnet
FURE (11BR5)
● P >pier
GALDANE (Laerdal) (12BS16) E16
● W (oude weg) N 61 3 33.6, E 7 43 51.4
GAUPNE (12BR13) (Nigardsbre )
● S Statoil
● P pier, zicht > gletsjer
● P kerk, w
● C"Sandvik***" 130NOK/n
GUDVANGEN (Nærøfjorden) (12BT12)
● S t Fina, E16
● P ferry, wc
HAFSLO (12BR13) V55
● C  ”lyngo Ungdomssenter Camping” 105NOK/n
HJARTHOLM (11BS6)
(Z Sognefjord)
● P tourismedorp
HJELLE (16BP13) >V15
● P Strynevatnet (meer)
● C ”Nygåed Camping” 100NOK/n
HODDEVIKA (Stad) (15BO5)
● P strand
HOLMEDAL  (11BR5)
● P haven, wc, w, shop, snack
HORNINDAL( 15BP11) V60
● S Hornindalsrokken 
● C "Hornindalsrokken Turistsenter, 95NOK/n
● P achter post, meeroever 
● 12 km V60 : R
HYLLESTAD (11BS6) V607
● kleine P > kerk, shop
IGLANDSVIK (Bremanger)  (15BP4) 
● P haven, wc, w, snack, shop:
JOSTEDAL (16BQ13) V604
● verscheidene W >Jostedalsbre
KALVÅG(Bremanger) (15BP4) 
● P kaai, haven, wc, w, shop, snack
KARISTOVA (15BP11) V60
● P skipiste
KAUPANGER (Sognefjord) (12BS13) V5
● C ”Amlesanden Camping” 70NOK/n (zelfbediening)
● P Amla > ferje 
KJELKENES (15BQ6) V614
● P kerk Midtgulen
● P ferry >Smørhamn
●>Flora: R vr tunnel Magnildskar ,wc, N 61 39 54.4, E 5 11 41.4
KJENDAL(Jostedalsbreen)(16BP13)
● > Kjendalsbreen (>tol) W zicht > gletsjer
KJØRNES (12BS13) V5
● C ”Kjørnes Camping”
KJØDE (Stad) (15B06) V620
● W
KJØSNES (Skei) (15BQ10) V5
●  M 50N0K/n (self service),  N 61 33 33.9, E 6 27 60
KORSSUND (11BR4) 
● S in C 
KVAMSØY (Sognefjord) (11BS10) V55
●  W
LÆRDAL (12BS14) V5
● C  ”Lærdal Ferie & Sognefjord”
● W old road 
LAVIK  (11BS6) (Sognefjord)
● P 
LEIKANGER (Sognefjord) (11BS11) V58
● P 
LEIRVIK (Sognefjord) (11BS6) V57
● P haven, wc, w, snack shop
LEVDAL (15BP7) V15
● 2  R
LOEN (15BP12)
● S > haven
● P sport
● >Loenvattnet : R Kjenndalsbreen 
MÅLOY (Vågsøy) (15BP5)
● P haven, wc, w, snack, shop 
MAURSTAD (Nordfjord) (15BP6) V15
● P S  >< benzinestation
MEL (11BR11) V13
●   W pas
MELKEVOLL (Briksdal) (15BQ12)
● P S Melkevoll Bretun 40NOK/n, shop @
MIDTGULEN (15BQ5) V614
● P > kerk
MJØMNA (11BT4)
● P kerk
MOSKOG (11BR8)( V13, 1km O.v.Forde)
● P Sinnfjord Museum
NADDVIL (12BS15) V53
● W fjord,  N 61 12 09.90 E 07 38 20.00
NAUSTDAL (15BQ7) V5,V611
● P > haven, wc, w , shop /300m
NES (12BR14) V55
● W Veitstrandvatnet
● P kerk
NIGARD (Jostedal) (16BQ13) V604
● P >Nigardsbreen, meer
NORDFJORDEID (Nordfjord) (15BP8) E39
● >Sentrum>Lid:l P >< kerk
OLDEIDE (Bremanger) (15BP5) V616
● P pier ferry
OLDEN (15BP12) V60
●>brug: C ”Olden Camping Grytri***”
25/>31/8, 
● brug> P: wc, w, shop, snack
● R
OLDEDALEN  (Briksdalbre) 
● C  ”Melkevoll Bretun****” V724
25/5>15/9
● C ”Gryta Camping ***” V724, 100NOK/n, 15/5>1/10
● P Briksdalbre, 40 NOK
OPPEDAL (11BR9) V13
● P Kannensteinen
ORNES (12BR14)
● P pier ferry 
● P kerk ?
ORTNEVIK(Sognefjord) (11BS9)
● P Sognefjord
ØVRE ARDAL (12BR16) V53
● P kerk
RAUDEBERG(Vågsøy) (15BP5)
● P Torget> haven
REED,(BREIM) (15BQ10)
● C ”Reed Camping” 1/6>1/9
REFVIK (Vågsøy) (15BP5)
● P strand
RUD (12BS13) V213
● > vliegveld:  W  N 61 10 39.1, E 7 10 47.2
RUNDERREJM (SALT ) (15BP6)
● P haven, wc, w, 
RUGSUND  (15BP6)
● P haven, wc, w, snack, shop RUTLEDAL (Sognefjord)   (11BS6) V57
● P ferry>Rysjedalsvika , wc
RYSJEDALSVIKA (Sognefjord) (11BS6) V57
● P ferry > Rutledal ,wc
RYSSDAL (15BQ10)
●  W river 
SALTBU (11BS5) V607
● P school (V607>Fjord)
● P haven: NO camper, caravan
● 1km>Hyllestad: P Oen Kyrkjegaard  (kerkhof , N 61 13 10.3, E 5 13 16.2
SANDANE (15BP9) V615
● P Supermarkt 
● C Gloppen Camping og Fritids-senter****”  1/4>30/9
SAURDAL(Sognefjord) (11BS10)
● W  N 61 8 55.2, E 6 30 13.6
SEABY (12BS14)
● P Laerdalsfjord
SELJE (STAD) (15BO6) V618
● C
● P bus (verwaarloosd)
●  P haven, wc, w, snack, shop 
● P kerk (500m>shop) 
●3km>Sandvik : R
SKEI (JØLSTER) (15BQ10) E39/V5
● M Bobilparkering Kjøsnes  V5 (>brug) 50NOK/n, (geen w) 1,5km>shop, benzine, S), N 61 33 33.9, E 6 27 60
● S Esso ● >Våtadalen (Skei-Byrkjelo)verscheidene R >  rivier
SKJOLDEN (Lustrafjord) (12BR15)
●  W
SLOVÅG (11BT5) V57
● P ferry> Leirvåg ,wc
SOGNDALSFJØRA (12BR13)
●<Kaupanger O
● S Statoil 
●C "Stedje" 120NOK/n
● >Stedje kirkje P vr kerk, w
SOGNDALSSTRANDA
● P wc, N 58.19.32 E 06.17.01 l
● P haven, wc, w, 
SOLLIBOTN (11BT5)
● P haven, wc, w
SOLVORN (12BR13)
● P ferry>Urnes kerk
STAVANG  (15BQ5) V611
● kleine P haven, wc, w, snack, shop STEINBERGDALSHYTTA (12BT15) V50
● W Vetlebotnevatnet, N 60 46 42.3, E 7 34 35.7
STØLAHOLMEN (FJAERLAND) (11BR12) V5
●  W Bøyaøri (eind meer,>500m)
● P Bremuseet, Natuurreservat 
STRAUMSNES (Dalefjorden) (11BR5)
● P havenpier, wc, 
STRYN (15BP11)(eind Nordfjord)
● S  "Taxi" gratis
●C ”Sttynsvatten Camping” 140 NOK/n
● P school
SUPHELLA (11BE12)
● W Suphellabreen, N 61 27 45.2, E 6 49 13
SVELGEN (15BP6) V614
● P >< haven, w .,N 61 46 10, E 5 17 39.7
TURTAGRØ (12BR16) V55
● P > Hotel Turtagø 
● > W col
TYIN (12BR17) V53
●   W (1078m h) 
UNDREDAL (13BT13)
●  W  kerk > fjord > dorp
URNES (16BR14) 
● P kerk + pier
UTVIK (15BP11) V60
● R  W Utvikffjell (Skistasjion) wc, w
VALLDALEN (16BN14) V63
●>Trollstigen: M Camperpl Langdal, 20pl(?), 50NOK/n, w
VANGSNES (Sognefjord) (11BS11)
● P el. Central lake
● P  ferry, N 61.10.516 - E 6.38.419
● P > Rindesområde
VATNASE (12BR12)  V5
● R wc, w
VATNE (Fordefjorden)  (11BR6)
● P Friluftsomåde
VEIESUND (15BQ5)
● P 50m>haven
VESTKAPPHUSET (STAD) (15B05)
● >3km  smalle steile weg : P : 45NOK/p, snack, N 62°11’18” E 5°7’33”
VEVRING (Fordefjorden) (11BR6) V611
● R monument>< school, N 61 29 24.6, E 5 23 40.1
● >200m: kleine P haventje, shop
VIDESETER (16BP14) V258
● W > Uitzichtpunt
● P Sommerski
VIK (Sognefjord) (11BS11)
● P Dalbygbi ( school < kerk), shop: 500m
● S Shell, 20NOK
● C "Vik Camping" 110NOK/n

Narrow roads with no parking spaces:

 All roads along the fjords +:

	V13 Bårdalen– Gaularfjellet
	V50 Steine> Buskerud
	V55 Sognefjel vei Fortun
	V57 Rutledal - Eidsbotn
Storehaug– Osen– Dale
	V611 Stavang – Naustdal
	V620 Sandvik – Kjøde
	V607 Flekke – Staurdal


----------



## flying squirrel (Apr 11, 2010)

*thanks!*

wow thanks, are these suitable for tents as well as motorhomes?


----------



## fishy & Nina (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi FS,

WE spent last summer travelling through / around Denmark, Sweden, Finland and Norway - absolutely fantastic!

There are plenty of places to stop, it seems to be easier the further North that you are.  WE even did the Nordkapp thing - expensive but worth the visit.

We went off the beaten track a lot and found some wonderful spots, but at the end of the day it all depends what you want.  There are places out on the Lofoten Islands, but as you'd expect the later in the year the more people there are about.

We stayed away for 5 months and didn't use a site once, just a few Aires in France, and a Spellplatz in Germany.

Hope that this helps a bit.  We are still writing up our log, some places we stopped have lat/long noted - if these are of interest I give me a bit of time and I'll sort some out for you.


----------



## jann (Apr 11, 2010)

We had no problems finding somewhere to stop in Denmark,sweden and Norway.
We generally stopped on picnic sites. a lot of them had toilets, also toilet emptying points and drinking water.

The further north the easier to find somewhere.


----------



## lebesset (Apr 11, 2010)

are there any gas bottles there with the standard european thread , the french/german/spanish one like the 4.5 Kg dumpy calor butane ?


----------



## Belgian (Apr 11, 2010)

flying squirrel said:


> wow thanks, are these suitable for tents as well as motorhomes?


No, these are spots where you could stay with a MH. Tenting is far more easier in Norway (and Sweden, Finland). 'Allemansrett' gives you the right to roam and put up a tent on not fenced-up land. In general this right doesn't apply for motorhomes; for it is forbidden to leave hard soil. However in general you may use picnic-areas for a short stay. This lists are made to make it easier for MH'rs to find a spot for a nightover. In the Norwegian mountainous landscape you wo'nt find that many good parking spots.
About Allemansrett:
Freedom to roam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jann is surely right about this. Other spots to overnight are parkings of churches and churchyards (don't mess-up the not that frequent services), the parkings of nature reserves and the parkings of 'hembygsgard' ( local open air museums) (a small finacial support is advisable).
I'll soon post other lists of fjord-Norway.
Leo


----------



## Belgian (Apr 11, 2010)

lebesset said:


> are there any gas bottles there with the standard european thread , the french/german/spanish one like the 4.5 Kg dumpy calor butane ?


Gas is really a problem. Nor Swedish nor Norwegian gasbottles do comply with UK or German standards, different thread. The only bottle wich is changeable is BP-light, but you'll have to take also their coupling (which is also different in Sweden and Norway !). There are only a very few places where you can find the blue Camping-Gaz bottles (no problem with trow away bottles). You'll have to be very economical with your gas (put a kettle on instead of the boiler for washing up, use showers in camping sites...)


----------

